# Turning a Fluval Chi into a Fluval "G"



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Well on another thread about bettas we had started spit balling the idea of a chi for bettas, and i was saying how nice they were only filtration was lacking but adding a hob wouldnt work because of the existing light/filter placement..... So I fixed it so in the following thread this is how you can turn your Fluval Chi into a Fluval "G" G is for Gangsta edition lol.... walk with me people here we go

#1 To remove the existing "clip" thing that holds the filter/light in place I took a box cutter and slid it up the clip and cut the silicone away from the glass removing the clip
#2 after figuring out where it needed to sit to accomodate the aq mini I re siliconed the "clip" back to teh tank and very carefully slip the light / filter box back on so it would hold it in place.
#3 I painted the intake on the aq mini as well as the tank back black to hide the hob filter and also to allow the wiring to be hidden, and to stop from being able to see my coffee pot thru the tank ... <Krylon Fusion was used for both of these <see pics>
#4 I put it all back together after allowing 24/hr dry/cure time , and bobs your uncle a properly filtered Fluval "G" very simple very easy .


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like a very cool project.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its was an easy 20 min upgrade, i do agree the flow of an aq mini is a bit much for a betta but .... they have an adjustment so you can easily regulate it and having a better filter makes stock options greater, however they are still tiny, 

i will say that the chi standard filter box/light actually blocks about 50% of the exhaust of the mini so it does help to reduce the wake of the mini all on its own, my betta is doing great with the flow on like 50-60%.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

:bigsmile: nice job


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

after basically a day of running the new set up in here the water is super clean, "sparkly" if you will so as time goes by we will see if it keeps up, but over all im pretty happy with the changes, fish seems fine i cant imagine him getting upset over cleaner water..
time will tell...

thanks for looking


----------

